# Like the Memorial Day logo?



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Shoot, I didn't even notice it....very well done.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Schweet!_


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice Troy. :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great. Thanks for remembering those who served. Doesn't seem like too many people even bother to take one moment to stop and think about those who died so we can live the lives we have today.

Went to Golden Gate National Cemetery a few years ago on Memorial Day -- and it was an experience I'll never forget. One thing that really stood out was watching an elderly woman place a banana and jar of peanut butter on the headstone of her husband -- who was killed in the battle of Iwo Jima in WW2. Why? Because it was his favorite snack -- and she still loved him.

This took place on a hill lined with headstones -- with a gigantic flag on top of it. The whole scene looked surreal and amazing all at the same time.


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

Noticed old glory right away...very nice !!!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks from all of us who are currently serving as well. :cheers :cheers 

To All,
Have a safe and incident free Memorial Day weekend.

arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep. I have a buddy who is a Marine Captain at Camp Fallujah right now. Things are gritty there. Keep these guys and ladies in your thoughts and prayers over the weekend-- and always.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice, Troy. Thanks.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Didn't notice it until your post. Looks good.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Great. Thanks for remembering those who served. Doesn't seem like too many people even bother to take one moment to stop and think about those who died so we can live the lives we have today.
> 
> Went to Golden Gate National Cemetery a few years ago on Memorial Day -- and it was an experience I'll never forget. One thing that really stood out was watching an elderly woman place a banana and jar of peanut butter on the headstone of her husband -- who was killed in the battle of Iwo Jima in WW2. Why? Because it was his favorite snack -- and she still loved him.
> 
> This took place on a hill lined with headstones -- with a gigantic flag on top of it. The whole scene looked surreal and amazing all at the same time.


 :agree :cheers Thanks for remembering Troy!!


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Always good to Remember those from WW1 & WW2 as we were fighting for freedom then and not just oil.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks great Troy. I did 21 years and most of my friends are still in the Middle East. Great way to remember them.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Always good to Remember those from WW1 & WW2 as we were fighting for freedom then and not just oil.



We're fighting just for oil?? I didn't know that.
:willy:


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

:cheers


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well then you tell me what we are fighting for then


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Well then you tell me what we are fighting for then



I'll check with Al Frankin and MoveOn.org and get back to ya...
:lol:


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Why, we're fighting to free the Iraqi people from the ravages of Saddam, rid the world of his weapons of mass distruction, spread the beacon of liberty to the Middle East, and protect the United States from fundamentalist terrorists. The fact the highest quality crude that, in theory, is the least expensive to pump out of the ground just happens to be all over the place there (while other countries like North Korea are far more oppressive to the residents and a much bigger threat to us) has NOTHING to do with it.

A Memorial Day salute to those who served and died for our country -- and best wishes for who have served and who are serving right now. 

And, no, hanging out at a military base in Alabama, drinking beer, and riding the nickel a flight helicopter in front of the Piggy Wiggly doesn't count as real military service. Neither does Cheney's avoiding any kind of service altogether because he had "other priorities." Stinkin' chickenhawks.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Not directing this to one particular person, and with that said can we please not?!? 

The purpose of this weekend is to pray for those serving now, and let us not forget those who has served before them. Just put your personal opinion aside for 3 days and enjoy the freedom at the cost of thousands of selfishless men and woman who did not turn their backs on this country when we asked them to die for it regardless if they agreed on the purpose.

Thank you all who have served and I am forever indebted for the freedoms and liberities I have now and in the future, I am confident of that...


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

:agree We all have opinions, some have been there, some have not. This is a time to remember those who have made the ultimate sacrifice and the families left here alone. It is also a time to pray for the safety of each person who wears the uniform, whether currently deployed or here at home. God bless them all.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Why, we're fighting to free the Iraqi people from the ravages of Saddam, rid the world of his weapons of mass distruction, spread the beacon of liberty to the Middle East, and protect the United States from fundamentalist terrorists. The fact the highest quality crude that, in theory, is the least expensive to pump out of the ground just happens to be all over the place there (while other countries like North Korea are far more oppressive to the residents and a much bigger threat to us) has NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> A Memorial Day salute to those who served and died for our country -- and best wishes for who have served and who are serving right now.
> 
> And, no, hanging out at a military base in Alabama, drinking beer, and riding the nickel a flight helicopter in front of the Piggy Wiggly doesn't count as real military service. Neither does Cheney's avoiding any kind of service altogether because he had "other priorities." Stinkin' chickenhawks.


Heard a great Joke about why George Bush decided to attack Iraq instead of Afghanistan or Saudi Arabia.

Dear Congress,

I now declare war against afga afhga aghf Aghfganista oh darn it iraq

Signed 

GW Bush


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Heard a great Joke about why George Bush decided to attack Iraq instead of Afghanistan or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Dear Congress,
> 
> ...


Coming from NY after 911, I'm surprised you've made a mockery of the Commander In Chief. The only joke that's truly funny are the people that are uninformed, yet are still allowed to vote. You're probably a proponent in the prosecution of the so-called "abuses" of Abu Ghraid prisoners?? Let's see....they had underwear put on their head and their tiny testicles made fun of. God forbid.....I for one think it's HYSTERICAL ,and I would have personally done a lot worse to them. War is just that...War. I salute those who kick ass and take prisoner anyone who dares to even think about attacking my country. Funny how it seems okay when one of our own has their head chopped off. When it's happened, those of you on the left scramble to come up with reasons why it's the USA's fault. Someone above mentioned Cheney never fighting a war. Neither did Clinton....oh I forgot, that's different when you're a Socialist. The rules only apply if you have an R by your name. Now THAT'S a joke.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

[edited - TR] Let's keep this discussion on track. This thread is not about anyone's particular political views.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

My God MoreMoonShine, I've just looked at your profile and your on the GTO Forum, posting crap and you haven't even got a GTO!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

FACT: No evidence of to Iraqi support of 9/11 activities has ever been found. Please correct me if I'm wrong by posting information from a credible resource.

FACT: Payments to organizations which supported the 9/11 terrorists have been traced by to members of the Saudi Royal Family. http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/9584265.htm

In the meantime, let's just hope that the men and women in our military can extract themselves from the mess the White House has thrown them into for absolutely no reason whatsoever.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice touch with the logo Troy.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> FACT: No evidence of to Iraqi support of 9/11 activities has ever been found. Please correct me if I'm wrong by posting information from a credible resource.
> 
> FACT: Payments to organizations which supported the 9/11 terrorists have been traced by to members of the Saudi Royal Family. http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/9584265.htm
> 
> In the meantime, let's just hope that the men and women in our military can extract themselves from the mess the White House has thrown them into for absolutely no reason whatsoever.


It is thanks to the men and women of the military you can have your opinions. No, there were no weapons of mass distruction found in Iraq. No positive ties to 9/11. As a member of the military that served in both wars in Iraq I feel qualified to say that what is being done there is noble. How many places do you know where people will line up in crowds of 500 people or more to try and become police officers or members of the military, knowing that they will likely be targets of a suicide bomber before the day ends. The majority of the people of Iraq have been opressed by the minority for many years. They have watched their families killed and tortured. I'd probably be looking for a little revenge myself. The US troops are in the middle of it at this point. Everything that can be done, will be done to see the US fail at creating a free Iraq. I can't tell you how it all will end, but I can say I'm proud to have been a part of it. Did you serve? If not, next time you see a service member thank him for the freedom to speak your opinion. You owe him or her that much.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you tell me how my freedom in the UK or in America is linked to the war in Iraq?
If Iraq was a threat and invaded us in either country, I would understand and be eternally grateful for my freedom just like I am to ALL those who served in WWI and WWII. We were freed from the advancing Nazi's.
But are we flexing our muscles to those opressive countries because of opression or is there something else there that might be of interest?
The services is a job that those individuals chose to do. I don't feel sad for them as that's what they signed up to do. Their choice, no conscription. I don't deny that it's tough. Not something I would willingly sign myself up to do when there is no immediate threat to my country.
As for being in War, The UK was under constant terrorist attack for 27 years from the IRA, where innocent children were blown to pieces in Warrington shopping center for example. So in a way, I, my family and friends have been in a constant state of terrorist alert since before the day of my birth.

Freedom is a state of mind not a show of force.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Troy, You edited one of my messages and not the rest!!!!

Is this freedom or opression?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Rather than get into an endless back and forth argument over Iraq -- which we've all heard before -- I'm going to take sboylan's advice.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> Can you tell me how my freedom in the UK or in America is linked to the war in Iraq?
> If Iraq was a threat and invaded us in either country, I would understand and be eternally grateful for my freedom just like I am to ALL those who served in WWI and WWII. We were freed from the advancing Nazi's.
> But are we flexing our muscles to those opressive countries because of opression or is there something else there that might be of interest?
> The services is a job that those individuals chose to do. I don't feel sad for them as that's what they signed up to do. Their choice, no conscription. I don't deny that it's tough. Not something I would willingly sign myself up to do when there is no immediate threat to my country.
> ...


Thanks to this war we do not have to worry about a maniacal dictator. The people of Iraq are free. Isn't that a noble enough cause to justify war? 
This has started the seed of freedom and democracy in the middle east and will help to make the whole world a safer and better place. 

Thank a vet for your freedom this weekend! Argue politics on tuesday.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Will do. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Thank a vet for your freedom this weekend! Argue politics on tuesday.


Thanks fergyflyer, with that being said, this thread is closed and Troy, I like the banner!


----------

